# New Guy - Seeing Doc Tommorrow/Test Results



## dschribs (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi all

Been lurking on the forms here for awhile. Just joined today.

I am seeing a urologist tomorrow for an initial consult to discuss TRT options.  I have no idea how receptive he is to TRT. I basically found him on a Google search.  The place does specialize in men's health though so I guess we'll see. 

I'm 54 years old.  6' 3"  235 lbs.  Been lifting for many years - CLEAN. I've never been "enhanced" - ever.  But at my age - retaining muscle (never mind building more muscle) is getting harder and harder the past few years.  I'm also having trouble sleeping (up several times a night) and I'm finding myself more and more fatigued - especially later in the day. 

I got my blood work back this morning. Healthwise I'm 100% other than slightly elevated LDL.  Blood test was done at 7:15 am.

In terms of tesosterone...

Total Testosterone: 248 ng/dL
Free Testosterone: 51.3 pg/mL (that number seems high no?)

- Any guesses on if the doc will suggest some sort of TRT w those levels?

- If not - how do I go about finding a doctor that will?  I have no clue.  I asked a few guys at the gym but they are using TRT clinics. I have health insurance and would love for them to cover it - even a portion of it.  I have no idea where to start in terms of finding another doc if the doctor I am seeing tomorrow turns me down for TRT. 

FYI - I'm in CT

Thanks!!! 
Dan


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2020)

Welcome to The Underground. 

Some doctors would absolutely treat you and some might not. You should be able to find a doc that will and be able to use your insurance. 

One issue is the the reference ranges are continuing to trend downwards over time. So the bottom number (top too) is getting lower, reflecting the sample data but not reflecting an accurate cut off for minimum masculine health. 

Good luck.


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 7, 2020)

Your total testosterone is very low.  Your doc should prescribe follow-up blood work.  This will include LH, FSH, Total Testosterone (again), Prolactin.  Might want to check Vitamin D too.  But if the results are confirmed, you will probably have to go on TRT.

I would also suggest that you get a sleep study done too since you said you are not sleeping well.  Sleep Apnea can really impact your overall health.


----------



## dschribs (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks guys. Saw the doc yesterday
 Good dude. He was very receptive to TRT. Even went over all the options w me. But... He wants me to have another blood test in two weeks to confirm the last lab results. That way the blood tests are a month apart. 

This next blood test will include:
- Albumin
- Estradiol
- Lutenizin Hormone
- Prolactin
- SHBG
- Testosterone 

If the total testosterone results of my next blood test are under 300 total I'm approved for TRT. I'd also be able to use my health insurance which is great.

A few questions:

Has anyone had a second test that was higher than the first?  Any possibility that might happen? 

Don't laugh but... Is there any way I can somehow lower my testosterone before going in for next blood test? I thought about going in for the blood work in the evening but he wants me to go in before 10 a.m.

It's the only time I've ever taken a test and wanted to score as low as possible lol... 

Thanks! 
Dan


----------



## Trump (Mar 7, 2020)

Just drink solid between now and then without sleep.


----------



## Beserker (Mar 7, 2020)

There’s multiple studies on licorice lowering testosterone...


----------



## snake (Mar 7, 2020)

Sounds like you got a good Dr. I dont know what time of the day you tested before but afternoon TT will be slightly lower then morning. I wouldnt expect a big difference but why chance popping a 301.

Another thing, if you do get put on TRT there's a lot more to know so stick around. Guys here have been down this road and will help you from stepping on your dick.


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 7, 2020)

i would not change anything, so test levels will stay low, and then get your TRT


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 7, 2020)

oh and welcome to the board, A LOT of knowledge here.  read, read, and read more.


----------

